# In your opinion which Kindle (Keyboard, Basic, Touch, Paperwhite) is the best?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have only had the Kindle Keyboard and I love it.  Hubby has only had this one too and loves his as well.  I was considering upgrading one or both Kindles to the Paperwhite but not sure if it is worth it especially after reading about all the issues.  Our KKs are still working fine so maybe we should just hold off until the next version.  For those of you that have had the KK and subsequent Kindles - which do you think is the best?  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I bought the original Kindle in June 2008 I thought it was the best invention ever.

I upgraded to the K3K in August of 2010 and thought it was the best Kindle ever. 

I got the K4 in September of 2011 for the smaller form factor and thought it was the best Kindle I'd ever owned.

I got the KPW a few weeks ago and it is definitely the best kindle ever.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I bought the original Kindle in June 2008 I thought it was the best invention ever.
> 
> I upgraded to the K3K in August of 2010 and thought it was the best Kindle ever.
> 
> ...


Wow, Ann. I agree with you one hundred percent. My story is the samevas yours except for the dates 

I am in love with my Paperwhite. I even pick it up during the night if I wake up and read a page or two. I can't get over how wonderful it is!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The best Kindle is the one that meets your needs.  For some people the lack of audio on the PW would keep it from being the best Kindle ever.  For others, the lack of page buttons. So I think it's kind of subjective.

I have a K1, a K4, a KTouch and a PW now.  The best Kindle is the one I'm reading on at the time.  Or the one that's charged up.  

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had the K1, K2, K3 and now a Paperwhite wifi w/ so. 

The PW is my favorite by far. I love e lit screen as I often read in dim lighting and never much cared for the drab gray eink screens before. Was better than reading on a backlit screen, but not nearly as good as a nice hardback with white pages.  I also love the small form factor and not having a keyboard I never use wasting space. 

K1 was my least favorite.  Loved the e-ink at the time, but didn't care for the design of the device.  Hated the shape, scroll wheel, and big, easy to bump page button.  You shouldn't have to be careful with a device to not accidentally do things with it.

K2 was a nice upgrade in form factor IMO.  Thinner, nice page turn buttons that were very hard to press accidentally since they pressed in toward the screen.

K3 was a nice upgrade for the pearl screen and being thinner and lighter.  I liked the K2 page turn buttons better though.

With the PW I thought I'd miss the page turn buttons, but I don't at all.  And I like it best for the reasons above.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

K1 was absolutely amazing.
K2, not so much for me, although I've read some comments from people who like that one the best.
K3 was an eye-opening improvement over the K1, and still what I am using today. I briefly looked at the K4 and Touch in the stores and didn't feel that I'd like them as much as my K3, but that was a very limited exposure. 
I'm maintaining my loyalty to my K3 so will vote for it as "the best." 

I may or may not decide that the PW offers enough extra to upgrade, but I'm willing to admit that PW may have the edge over the K3. I'm still partial to the page turn buttons, though, and K3 has both a known good screen  and Triple Town support! And the lighted cover has been more than sufficient for me in dark conditions (the worst being a couple of long airplane rides at night with a non-functioning overhead light).

Question about Paperwhite: In some conditions, often with bright overhead flourescent lights, I get a glare on the K3 screen. Does the lighted PW screen help with that?


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not an early adapter. Never have been. Never will be. I still use a dumbphone! 

I didn't get into this ebook reader game until June, when I got my Touch. Before that, they were either too expensive for me to justify the purchase, or didn't have the features I thought were important to me. But the Touch has been outstanding for me. Everything I wanted and then some.

I will not be buying a PW. Not because of the issues I've been reading about the lighting, or the readability of the screen. The lack of audio is a deal-killer to me. I knew on September 6 that the PW was not for me.

I was lucky enough to find a reasonably-priced gently-used Touch to give to my mother for Christmas. Now I'm looking for one for my son!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I've owned every single one since the K2 (even the basic, etc etc because of various kids or gifts, etc).

The looks/feel and the screen make the Paperwhite a clear winner, in my opinion.

But, yes, I'm one of those that misses the page turn buttons. What I need is a paperwhite with buttons like the basic. I need old Jeff Bezos to get on making one JUST for me. I'll let you know how that goes 

Seriously, it all depends on you. I'm willing to deal with a touch screen for the better screen quality (and lighting) that the PW offers.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

GBear said:


> Question about Paperwhite: In some conditions, often with bright overhead flourescent lights, I get a glare on the K3 screen. Does the lighted PW screen help with that?


Yes. Having the light turned up high under bright lights does help cut down on glare from overhead lights and make the screen look whiter.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I bought the original Kindle in June 2008 I thought it was the best invention ever.
> 
> I upgraded to the K3K in August of 2010 and thought it was the best Kindle ever.
> 
> ...


Same here. Every time I get a new one, I love it even more than the previous one.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

That's hard to answer.  I love the screen on the Paperwhite - but I need the page turning buttons as I have on the K3..  don't need the keyboard, but need the buttons..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

For me, K3G.
TTS feature and physical buttons make it fit my needs the best.

TTS NEEDED for my studying. So any Kindle with no sound and TTS is not gonna cut it for me.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I've owned 1, 2, 3, touch, 4, and PW and i'm of the small minority that has to go with the K4 non touch as the fave. The lightest smallest of the bunch with 167ppi pearl ink. its the one that fits in my backpocket the easiest (often spend sundays with nothing but the kindle in my backpocket. when i'm running for a bus or subways which i often seem to be, i can have my fingers on the screen and no pages will get turned so when i sit, its exactly where i want it to be). The k3 was (is still) amazing and i was sad to lose the auto page turn trick (turning the text to speech on and turning off the volume). I returned the Kindle touch because i didn't like the deep bezel and the IR wasn't for me but felt it was a nice start. As of today (waiting for my replacement PW), the K4 non touch is the champ. I can hold it with one hand and turn the pages with my thumb without moving my hand. The PW is much more responsive than the touch was and I like the font of the folders in List view. I know they'll find a screensaver workaround (or may have already) but there's just something so comforting to have my own handful of screensavers on my K4, K3 and K2. In the end though, Betsy said it best, the best one is the one that's in your hand and you're just reading some narrative in silence. Hoping I can be like some of you who have been happier each generation. My happiness ended with the K4 non touch but will stay optimistic that I'll like my replacement PW.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've owned the K1, K2, K3(keyboard), KDXg, Touch 3g, Paperwhite 3g.  I have to say the K2 was the worst by far because of the dark screen and faded text.

When the K3 came out with the pearl screen, I was ecstatic.  I still own that one.
The KDXg was a nice screen but I returned it because it was just too big for me.
The Touch 3g is the one I use most now and it's my favorite, especially in the Amazon lighted cover.
I had the PW3g briefly last week but I sent it back because of disappointment in the uniformity of the screen color and faded looking text.  If the PW had looked as the ad pictures do, I know this would have been my favorite because of the built in light.  I'll keep my eye on it and if they improve it, I'll be the first one in line.

So, bottom line, right now the Kindle Touch 3g is my favorite.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would say the k3 is my favorite kindle & I have them all with my 1st being k2 & they are still in very good working order. I read off the one that works for me that particular day. I did have a dud of a PW and returned it but that does not mean I will not rebuy at a future date when the bugs are worked out, however k3 is still my fav, for me its friendly has easy to use buttons, the nice pearl screeen a refresh on each page and a mth battery...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the page turn buttons but sometimes having a light helps and there isn't the perfect light out there yet that I have found but it isn't all that often.

We both buy books frequently from our kindles but the tiny keys are hard to read so a touch screen might be better.  

I was feeling sure that I was going to order hubby a PW for Christmas or his birthday but just not so sure now due to the problems with the screens.  If it had page turn buttons I might be more likely to risk getting a bad unit and the hassle of returning.

I am still on the fence so appreciate the opinions.

Thanks.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For me the K1 was special and was a present from my children. Didn't like the design, but didn't know that until the K2 came out.  K2 was not my favorite. The 5th one was a keeper but it never was as good as the K1. K3 keyboard was a good and I loved it. Love the Kindle Touch, but the Paperwhite is my favorite so far. Just love the light. I haven't decided if I'm going to give up the Touch in the Lighted case yet. I'm thinking of keeping it as a backup.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> For me the K1 was special and was a present from my children. Didn't like the design, but didn't know that until the K2 came out.  K2 was not my favorite. The 5th one was a keeper but it never was as good as the K1. K3 keyboard was a good and I loved it. Love the Kindle Touch, but the Paperwhite is my favorite so far. Just love the light. I haven't decided if I'm going to give up the Touch in the Lighted case yet. I'm thinking of keeping it as a backup.


My story is pretty much the same as yours, except I was given the K2 as a gift from my daughters, son-in-law, and my husband. I can't seem to make myself want to part with my Touch and its lighted cover, although I think the Paperwhite is my favorite Kindle so far.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I own a DX, K2, K3, $79 K, Kindle Touch, and PW.

If I could only have one Kindle, it would be the Kindle 3.  It is lighter than the K2 and has a better screen and unlike the other 6" eReaders I can easily lay on my back in bed, keep my elbow on the bed and because of the keyboard at the bottom the screen is at a height that is perfect to read at without craning / flexing my neck.  

My second favorite eReader is my Nook Simple Touch.  So fun to use!  Love the interface.  Wish we could buy an eBook and use it on any eReader we wanted.  If we could, the Nook line would be my out and about eReader.

The $79 Kindle is so small and light it is great for being out and about.  Only problem is I'm in dim or dark places a lot and I hate using eReader lights.

Should have returned the Kindle Touch.  I thought I would grow to like it and would use the X Ray feature but after reading my first book on it I never used it again.  For months I have been thinking I should read on it but couldn't force myself to use it.  Lack of page turn buttons and progress bar makes it totally unappealing.  With the release of the Paperwhite I really regret not returning it.

The most disappointing Kindle by far is the Paperwhite.  I have wanted lights built into the bezel since getting my K2.  When I saw the technology was in the works I prayed it would end up in the Kindle.  After the rumor came out the front lit Kindle, I googled Kindle news every day for the latest release rumors.  The screen is leaps and bounds better than any eReader I have ever seen.  Without page turn buttons I am having a hard time holding and operating it with one hand because my hands are so small and for me one handed use is for an eReader used outside the house is essential.  The strap in the case I use easily becomes undone holding it on the left side and Amazon has taken out the four way screen rotation so it is not easy to switch to my right hand to give my left hand a rest.  If this had page turn buttons it would be by far my favorite Kindle.  As it is, it is like a slap in the face from Amazon; they made the eReader I have been dreaming of for years in a form package that is hard for me to use and removed the feature (180 degree rotation) that would make it a little easier.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've also owned them all. I loved my K1, but I thought it was ugly and clunky. I wasn't a huge fan of the K2, but loved the K3/KK. I also loved the Baby K and Touch but wanted something that combined the two. I think the PW has done a fantastic job of that. It has all the features I'm looking for in an ereader. (Well, except for a better way of organizing, but I deal with that)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I loved the K1, still miss it a little.  I skipped the K2, but had a K3.  It was ok, but I didn't use the keyboard, so it was a waste of space to me.  I adore my K4!  It's so lightweight and tiny, love the page turn buttons and the non-touch screen (I can pick it up however I like, no page turns), it's perfect for what I want....a basic e-reader.

I got a PW and tried it out, but couldn't get past the uneven lighting and the heavy weight of it, so I returned it.  My baby K4 is very happy that I chose it over all the others.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

The basic Kindle is my favorite of all the Kindles I've had. Only use keyboard when making collections, so doing away with it was a plus for me. No keyboard means it's smaller, so that's another plus for me. Great screen/contrast. New black bezel gives the illusion of a lighter screen. And I like buttons over touch. Never had the desire to read in the dark, so no need of a light either portable or built in. For me that's just one more thing to fiddle with or have to adjust instead of just picking up my kindle and reading.I picture myself with a PW and instead of reading I'm just sitting there playing with the light settings, sliding it up and down. I'm easily distracted. 

So I am happy with Blackpenny (my kindles name because I have the black penny steampunk skin from Decal girl on it.)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had every version of the kindle as well, except the DX. I've loved every one for different reasons. I loved everything about the Touch, but I think the PW is even better. So much easier to read no matter where you are and it has a faster response time. It may not be 100% perfect, but for me, it is far and above better than the rest. I will probably hold on to my Touch for a while as a backup, but it will probably just collect dust.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> Without page turn buttons I am having a hard time holding and operating it with one hand because my hands are so small and for me one handed use is for an eReader used outside the house is essential. The strap in the case I use easily becomes undone holding it on the left side and Amazon has taken out the four way screen rotation so it is not easy to switch to my right hand to give my left hand a rest. If this had page turn buttons it would be by far my favorite Kindle. As it is, it is like a slap in the face from Amazon; they made the eReader I have been dreaming of for years in a form package that is hard for me to use and removed the feature (180 degree rotation) that would make it a little easier.


Have you considered the Amazon leather cover? I feel it makes the bezel larger as well as holding the Kindle perfectly in place, you actually push the Kindle inside the casing (no way will it drop out).

My experiences here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128453.msg1910248.html#msg1910248

I was one to abhor missing page turn buttons, but so far have had no issues with the PW in leather case, as far as turning pages go (getting used to the display is still a work in progress).

As for the 180 degree rotation, I'm not sure if you have tried it, but there is landscape mode in the reading menu - if I recall, you access it from the "ladder" icon when reading a book.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Out of the eink kindles I have owned a K2, K3 and the Touch.  Other than screen quality I actually prefer the K2 over all of them.  If I could get a pearl screen in a K2 casing I would be a happy Kindle owner.  At this point I don't plan on upgrading to the PW until my Touch dies.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Other than the PW, do any of the other models have the magnetic wake up feature? Just curious.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Other than the PW, do any of the other models have the magnetic wake up feature? Just curious.


The PW is the only one as far as I know. It's a feature that I love. In fact, I had my special offers removed just so that my cover could wake up my sleeping PW.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi FearIndex,

Welcome to Kindle Boards! 



FearIndex said:


> Have you considered the Amazon leather cover? I feel it makes the bezel larger as well as holding the Kindle perfectly in place, you actually push the Kindle inside the casing (no way will it drop out).


I did buy the Amazon leather cover but haven't put the PW in it because I've heard it is hard to take out. The covers I use have a strap that when the front is folded back can be secured and then I tuck a finger between the front and back cover, or rest the strap on my finger. For the K2 I used Noreves, and for the K4NT and the PW use the Belkins. I was hoping to modify the Amazon cover by attach the Belkin strap it but that doesn't look possible.

On the Paperwhite holding the Belkin so the strap is on the left side, the magnet often breaks. I usually hold the K4NT on the left side with the Belkin with no problems. I think the strap on the PW becomes on undone easily is because the PW is a littler wider and a little heavier.



FearIndex said:


> As for the 180 degree rotation, I'm not sure if you have tried it, but there is landscape mode in the reading menu - if I recall, you access it from the "ladder" icon when reading a book.


I still need to experiment with landscape mode on the PW, I've never used it on my other Kindles.

The reason I miss the 180 degree/upside down orientation, is to get the Belkin strap on the left side so I can hold it with my left (preferred) hand the Kindle itself has to have the screen rotated 180 degrees which is how I usually have the K4NT set up, or you need to put the Kindle in upside down. I sometimes switch to holding the Kindle to my right hand, which is easy on the K4NT, simply rotate the screen 180 to its normal orientation but on the Paperwhite because that is missing, the Kindle has to come out of the case, turned 180 degrees, and put back in the case. This way the strap is now on the right side of the case and can easily be held in the right hand. Hope that makes since. 

Your review in the other thread is a good review.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> Welcome to Kindle Boards!
> 
> I did buy the Amazon leather cover but haven't put the PW in it because I've heard it is hard to take out.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I now see what you meant with the display rotation. True, Amazon has removed that. I mistook it for the landscape mode, but thinking the mathematics of 180 degrees now... my bad. 

As for the Amazon cover, I managed to insert and then remove the device yesterday by simply slowly twisting the casing and bit by bit lifting the device from the bottom corners first - and once it is up somewhat, just pull up from the USB port area while twisting the case a little to ease it out. This is not something I'd prefer to do daily, but also it wasn't hard or didn't particularly feel dangerous since the cover has soft walls and bends sufficiently. My advice is just to take it slow, if you decide to try the case and then need to pull the device out. On the upside, if you decide to use the Amazon case, it really becomes "one" with the cover, so none of that wobbling inside the covers that Kindle 2 and 3 covers had...


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

I own the original white DX, Touch and Paperwhite. Paperwhite is the best IMHO!

Dave


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I started with the K2 (since the K1 was never available here) and loved it. I upgraded to the K3 for the new pearl e-ink screen and thought it was amazing - I also got the DXG too for reading at home, the smaller K3 being great for travelling with, and used both every day. My K2 was put up for adoption and sent off to a good home.  

Then came the Touch, which I think was the one I was waiting for, and I found I never used the K3 at all after that, so recently that went to a new home too and is being well loved and used every day again.  

I'm going to hang on to my DXG simply because of it's size, though I use it only rarely at the moment - I doubt I would ever buy the larger format again, even if they upgraded it. I'm looking forward to trying out a PW at the end of the month, but I'm pretty certain I'll hang onto the Touch as well, if only for the audio features.

It seems to me that I've like each new Kindle the best - until the next one came along. It's kind of a double edged sword - I want new and better features, but I don't want to have to keep upgrading!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Love my keyboard. My kids have the 5-way Kindle. (Which is that? I forget what it's called.) They love them, but I'd miss the keyboard.

I have relatives with touches, and after watching them, I wouldn't like having one too much, I don't think. A Fire would be fun, but not crucial. 

On the PW, I'm curious as to whether the battery life is as good as the old ones--seems like it would require more juice. And whether it's as easy on the eyes as the e-ink.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've owned every single Kindle and each one I've liked better than the one before. I think they each represent a step in their development and the maturation of the technology.

I really like the Paperwhite. My screen is super-responsive (more than my Touch was) and downloads are lightning fast, another problem I had with the Touch. But each and every Kindle has been great in its own way.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

maries said:


> which do you think is the best?


The one I am reading at the time....


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Toss up between the KK and the basic Kindle for me as far as eink is concerned.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> Thank you! I now see what you meant with the display rotation. True, Amazon has removed that. I mistook it for the landscape mode, but thinking the mathematics of 180 degrees now... my bad.
> 
> As for the Amazon cover, I managed to insert and then remove the device yesterday by simply slowly twisting the casing and bit by bit lifting the device from the bottom corners first - and once it is up somewhat, just pull up from the USB port area while twisting the case a little to ease it out. This is not something I'd prefer to do daily, but also it wasn't hard or didn't particularly feel dangerous since the cover has soft walls and bends sufficiently. My advice is just to take it slow, if you decide to try the case and then need to pull the device out. On the upside, if you decide to use the Amazon case, it really becomes "one" with the cover, so none of that wobbling inside the covers that Kindle 2 and 3 covers had...


I gave the Amazon cover a try; it came out very easily.

It was a lot easier to hold than I expected in my left hand, with the cover positioned so it folded back on the right side. I was surprised how nice that felt. Unfortunately, with the Amazon cover there is no way to put the Kindle in the cover upside down, and since there is no 180 degree screen rotation the Kindle and screen were upside. Holding the Kindle the normal way in my left hand didn't feel very good.

The Amazon cover is going back. I'm on the fence about keeping the Paperwhite.


----------



## Psyche27 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've only ever owned the K3/KK and I love it. I have a friend who uses the KTouch and I just don't like it as much as I like my Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I love my PW, but I do use the TTS on my KK to and from my commute to work. I find when I read during my lunch break I'm looking to see how much time is left in the chapter. Amazing how fast you get used to a feature!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I own a DX, K2, K3, $79 K, Kindle Touch, and PW.
> 
> If I could only have one Kindle, it would be the Kindle 3. It is lighter than the K2 and has a better screen and unlike the other 6" eReaders I can easily lay on my back in bed, keep my elbow on the bed and because of the keyboard at the bottom the screen is at a height that is perfect to read at without craning / flexing my neck.


I agree about the keyboard giving the reader the height I need to read more comfortably in bed. That doesn't get mentioned much, but it is useful to some.

I also agree with the poster who said that the K2 inward-pressing page turner buttons were great. And that "Baby" one looks perfect for small purses.

Seems to me they each have their own positive features.

True story: I was mentioning how I didn't need a PW because I like the lamp on my night table, and my husband confessed that it bothers him and keeps him awake! So, I see a PW in my future.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I received my first Kindle shortly after Thanksgiving in '07 and have upgraded every time a new one was issued. Of all of them, my go-to is the light weight $69 version. My kids and Grand-kids have been the beneficiaries of my various "upgrades" except for last time when I actually returned the PW (light not an important to me and no other measurable improvements) within a week. With my rambling here what I am trying to say is that for toting around weight is a very important. The inexpensive K is my favorite for pick up and go reading. At home I use a Fire.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Have K3, FIre HD and PW.

Cant really compare the Fire but I do love my K3. I think the screen and reading experience was very good and comfortable on eyes and hand.

However I almost always need a light to read by and often found myself accidentally hitting buttons on the K3 keyboard while reading...not enough space to hold it IMO. And this past weekend I was updating collections and the keyboard itself is a terrible construction, period. Form and function. 

I really prefer the PW in every way. I dont even miss the page turn buttons which I thought I might. Not that it's a perfect device, it's not but it seems to be an improvement just about everywhere....except collections which I still believe are still inexcusably prehistoric.


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

I bought the newest "low end" kindle and I love it.  I just couldn't justify spending the extra money for the paperwhite.  I'm glad now I didn't this one get's the job done.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

KM Logan said:


> I bought the newest "low end" kindle and I love it. I just couldn't justify spending the extra money for the paperwhite. I'm glad now I didn't this one get's the job done.


Honestly, if it wasnt for the lighted screen, I'm pretty sure I'd be perfectly happy with any of the previous Kindle e-readers. Touch or buttons are fine with me, and the UI, software, collections, etc are all just about the same (not impressive) so it wouldnt make much difference that way. I dont use Cover view in the new PW or Xray really....but I do on my Fire.

I think the next thing they need for their e-readers is better quality control and a more sophisticated (Not complicated...there is a difference) UI and organizational structure. (I think alot of people would say 'color' but not myself, not for a dedicated e-reader).


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the K2, K3 with lighted cover, Fire, and PW.  Good lighting is very important to me, and so I bought the PW for a nighttime reading device.  The PW is such a pleasure to read on that I find it's the only device I'm using.  If lighting wasn't important, I would stick with my K3 which I love as well.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been pleased as punch with each of the Kindles I've owned.  Choosing a favorite is nearly impossible as they all have, or are currently serving me well! . I love my Kindles!!!


----------

